# Hoya Clear filter HD or EVO for 85mm f/1.2



## mirekti (Sep 30, 2012)

I plan on buying 85mm f/1.2 and I'd like to protect that piece of glass by adding a clear filter.

The price difference between the two above mentioned is $30 i.e. EVO is almost double the price of HD.
Do you thing EVO is worth that extra money?

Does anybody use Clear filter on 85mm? I guess IQ will not be impacted, at least not to the bear eye.
And one more not to open a new topic. Those who use 5D III, does 85 focus faster on it than on 5D II?


----------



## Schruminator (Sep 30, 2012)

While I haven't used either filter, if you're already paying $2000 for the lens, I'd think an extra $30 (or even $100) for a filter is a no brainer. There's no good reason to buy the best glass out there and then slap on a mediocre filter.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 30, 2012)

Just buy Hoya. The G series is good enough or the PRO1.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2012)

I've got a B+W MRC UV on mine to protect that big and beautiful front element. 

If you plan to shoot outdoors wide open (portraits, etc.), you might also consider a 3-stop ND - sometimes even 1/8000 s isn't enough. 

There will likely be no difference in AF speed on the 5DIII vs. 5DII. I do notice it focuses faster on my 1D X, but that's because the 1-series bodies use a higher voltage battery which drives the AF motor faster.


----------



## mirekti (Sep 30, 2012)

Schruminator said:


> While I haven't used either filter, if you're already paying $2000 for the lens, I'd think an extra $30 (or even $100) for a filter is a no brainer. There's no good reason to buy the best glass out there and then slap on a mediocre filter.



That's completely true, but up to recently Hoya HD was the top class Clear glass filter from Hoya. 
I wondered how much better this new one is. On the other hand, it might even be worse that's why I ask here. 



neuroanatomist said:


> If you plan to shoot outdoors wide open (portraits, etc.), you might also consider a 3-stop ND - sometimes even 1/8000 s isn't enough.



I'll use Hoya ND filters from 35mm L so it should be fine, thanks.


----------

